# $300, Which Boots to Get.



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

How many threads I've read people asking what boots they should buy.... We *CAN'T* tell you what boots to buy because, if you haven't noticed, we're all *DIFFERENT*. What works for me and twenty thousand others doesn't mean it'll fit your uniquely shaped foot. You and I may have almost exact-shaped feet, but the smallest bump or curve could cause a pressure point for you that I would not feel because of it. 

So don't ask us. Suck it up and try on different boots 'till you've sworn off shopping for anything, for good. It's just the way it is, and there's no way to get around it.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

And before you respond with some kind of angry comment saying you just want to know what worked for us, I'm just saying that our reviews on a boot is not completely relevant to you because our needs and the shape of our feet/lower legs are not similar enough, so it can't constitute to help you. Sorry man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

just go into your local shop with an open mind and some time to kill and your problem will be solved.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Im not asking for comfort, but it is important. The problem i had with my first boot was the lacing system is shitty. Do you guys think i should try out a BOA lacing or old school Lace?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

BOA or lace is your preference I use lace, but I like BOA. I got last year's Rome Libertines. They are really nice and comfortable but like Sam IAm said you gotta go into your local shop and try on bunch pairs. Although find out how to break in to boots and how long. My Libertines broke in really quickly, thats because the they break in using your feet's heat. That want the shop manager told me.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Go with old school laces, and make sure to jump around the shop in whatever you try on to make sure that they fit and that the laces won't loosen up on you.

$300 is more than enough to find a decent pair of snowboard kix.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Any boot over 200 bucks more or less is going to be in the mid/high end boot range depending on manufacturer...just find the one that fits the best...dont worry about anything else...

If i found a pair of pink boots that fit my feet so well no other boot could compare..i'd ride them...


----------

